# Dowel pin extractor



## Holt (Mar 11, 2012)

This tool is made by a fellow at work, it's brilliant for removing dowel pins from blind holes, it can of course be used for many other things

Holt


----------



## Maryak (Mar 11, 2012)

Holt,

Very nifty :bow: I never would have thought of that. I have only ever used a slide hammer for removing cylinder liners.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## mklotz (Mar 11, 2012)

A few years ago, I made a miniature version of this to remove drive screws from machine name plates. It worked very well.

If you make one be sure to braze a finger guard onto the sliding weight.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 11, 2012)

I made one about 30 years ago for pulling dents from automotive bodywork. Welded a big ugly lag screw on the end of it. You could buy them commercially, but I had a welder and no money. It served me well for many years.


----------

